# Tv Panasonic no enciende



## the good (Jun 13, 2014)

Tengo una tv panasonic modelo ct-f2943xg. Chasis numero xfp406.no enciende le cambie el strw5634 el k2146 el an 5522 antes de cambiarle estos componentes no tenia los 130 volts .ya tengo los 130,pero no enciende.gracias


----------



## sergiot (Jun 13, 2014)

La etapa que reparaste es la fuente de alimentación la cual ahora está funcionando ya que te está entregando los 130V, para que el tv encienda necesita mucho mas que solo los 130V, tendrías que verificar si esos 130V le llegan al colector del tr del horizontal, si el tr del driver tiene alimentación, si la fuente además de los 130V existen otras salidas, verificar si hay capacitores electrolíticos inflados o medir con osciloscopio si las tensiones están limpias o con riple, tratar de ver como hace el encendido el tv, no todos lo hacen de la misma manera, lo mas habitual que el jungla apague el oscilador horizontal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2014)

Por todo lo que te dice Sergiot , primero revisa o cambia el transistor horizontal.


----------



## the good (Jun 13, 2014)

no tengo occiloscopio el transistor de salida horizontal esta en buenas condiciones,el regulador tambien.al encender con el control remoto entra el relay de la bobina degauus,pasan 2 segundos y se desactiva dicho relay.en la resistencia r510 de 0 al encender pasa a 130 v y se mantiene unos minutos y despues el voltaje deciende de 130v poco a poco hasta llegar a 0 los capacitores electroliticos los cheque uno por uno y todos bien.donde mas puedo seguir esta falla? Tengo los 3 v los 5 de stanby,los 12 de la micro jungla


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2014)

hay un sobre-consumo,se protege la fuente (al menos eso parece)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2014)

Tenés que revisar todos los díodos de la etapa secundaria de la fuente , lo mismo con los díodos de las etapas que alimenta el Flyback


----------



## julio barrerto (Jun 14, 2014)

hola, el bueno:
una pequeña recomendación, antes de ponerte a cambiar componentes a lo loco primero debes de medir voltajes, en este caso comenzando desde la fuente en el filtro grande que esta despues del puente rectificador, seguida de ello en el filtro del +B.
algunas veces y lo digo por experiencia al medir el transistor horizontal este muestra como si estuviera bien pero una vez que le entra tensión hace daños.
también debes de medir voltaje en el circuito de control de la fuente, ya que si hay un sobre voltaje debido a un corto este se protege y apaga el televisor. 
Entonces es conveniente primero medir y después cambiar.

buen día


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2014)

también puede ser solo el capacitor de 100 µ x 160 v de la fuente se alla desvalorizado,y no siempre se tiene que inchar,hay veces que no se inchan


----------



## the good (Jun 14, 2014)

Ya lo hice en la fuente hot tengo voltaje 180 y en filtro +v tengo 130 v al encender con el c.remoto me da el pulso de encendido en el pin 68 del ic 0001.tengo voltaje de 130 v en la resitencia r510 pasa al transformador t501 y luego al transistor Q551 un c5902 en el colector tengo los 130 v y en la pin 10 del fly FMS27A001 tengo dicho voltaje.tengo poca experiencia en tv,ya que yo me dedico a los sistemas de audio por eso agradesco sus comentarios y sus criticas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2014)

'¿controlaste los 5 vol del micro ?


----------



## the good (Jun 14, 2014)

5 volts correcto


----------



## electrohidalgo27 (Jun 24, 2014)

hola camvia la eeprom suerte


----------

